# Kornit Breeze white T-shirts



## taurussserbia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have Kornit Breeze 921, and when I print white T-shirts, after drying, the print comes out a little faded (like they are washed many times). I'm drying them in DiDO digital drawer oven on 160C for 6 minutes. 
Do you think it's that the quality of T-shirts is bad or am I doing something wrong?

Thank you!


----------



## samkhan (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello - I believe the fadedness issue is related to t-shirt quality. Try a different brand and compare.


----------



## Raivis (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you have figured it out by now but anyway. 
It can be print profile and spray amount on garment!! If spray amount is too much on light garment print fades. 
And also when printed on wet the print looks brighter before drying.


----------

